# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Παγκράτι: Ταβέρνα BB link μάζωξη

## acoul

Με αφορμή το πολύ ενδιαφέρον και εύστοχο post του acinonyx για σωστά και καλά links αλλά και της έντονης δραστηριότητας των περιοχών μας στην κατασκευή κόμβων κορμού θα πρότεινα ένα meeting σε ταβερνάκι της περιοχής προκειμένου να συζητήσουμε πιθανά links αλλά και να περάσουμε κάπως ευχάριστα !! Καλεσμένοι άπαντες, όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για την βοήθεια ανάπτυξης των παραπάνω περιοχών και κατ επέκταση του AWMN δικτύου.

Ταβέρνα Καραβίτης, Αρκτινού 33 και Παυσανίου 4, Παγκράτι, τηλ. 210-7215155, 7211610

Το ραντεβού είναι αυτή την Κυριακή, 12 Μαρτίου 2006 και ώρα 21:00

Edit: Το νέο ραντεβού είναι Πέμπτη, 26 Οκτωβρίου 2006 και ώρα 21:00

----------


## verano

Θετικός!

----------


## katsaros_m

ΜΕΡΑ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΩΝ

----------


## ta03

ok και απο εμενα!  ::

----------


## slapper

Ενοείται μέσα,τωρα που ετοιμαζόμαι και για το στήσιμο θα έρθω να γλείψω για βοήθεια....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Πείτε μέρα και φύγαμε για το φαγοπότι....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Ελα και πείναω......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dimkasta

Παρόν
Μέρα και ώρα...

----------


## fotis

Η μαμά μου μου έχει πει όπου έχει φαεί να πηγαίνω. ΠΑΡΟΝ!  ::

----------


## acoul

Ωραία, να το πάμε λοιπόν για αυτή την Πέμπτη κατά τις 20:00 ?

----------


## dimkasta

> Ωραία, να το πάμε λοιπόν για αυτή την Πέμπτη κατά τις 20:00 ?


Μέσα

----------


## slapper

Οκ και απο μένα!!!

----------


## ta03

Εγω δεν θα μπορεσω την πεμπτη...

----------


## m0rales

και εγω μεσα ειμαι αλεξανδρε αλλα δουλευω  ::  

δεν μπορουμε να το κανουμε το Σ/Κ ?? ?? ?

----------


## ta03

Ναι, Σ/Κ θα βολευε πιο πολυ.

----------


## acoul

Να το πάμε για Κυριακή 21:00 ?? Δεν βλέπω μεγάλη συμμετοχή ... !!

----------


## dimkasta

> Να το πάμε για Κυριακή 21:00 ?? Δεν βλέπω μεγάλη συμμετοχή ... !!


Συμφωνώ

Και μένα με βολεύει πιο πολύ.

----------


## slapper

Και εγω σημφωνω είναι καλύτερα και αφου βολεύει τους περισσότερους..  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Από ότι φαίνεται τελικά θα υπάρχει συμμετοχή μια και έχουν πέσει διάφορα τηλέφωνα. Ίσως μάλιστα έχουμε και μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη από τα παλιά !!

----------


## acoul

Να πω ότι από την μάζωξη αναμένεται να βγουν μερικά καλά BBs !! Ααα και οι τηγανιτές πατάτες του είναι φρέσκες !!  ::  Το γεγονός θα καλυφθεί από φωτογραφίες οι οποίες και θα μπουν πρωτοσέλιδες σε γνωστές εφημερίδες υψηλής κυκλοφορίας με τίτλο: Χτίζοντας σήμερα τους ελεύθερους, κοινοτικούς ασύρματους λεωφορειοδρόμους υψηλής ταχύτητας και πρόσβασης !!

----------


## pkou

ΜΕΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ.

----------


## ta03

Ωραια , ωραια! Να μαζευομαστε σιγα σιγα!

----------


## ice

OUGK

----------


## slapper

Μέσα και εγώ!!

Οπότε έκλεισε για κυριακή στον καραβίτη?

----------


## dimkasta

Nα φέρουμε και κανένα τυπωμένο χάρτη Wind να κάνουμε ασκήσεις επί χάρτου...

Κατά προτίμηση σε λαδόκολλα να μπορούμε να ακουμπήσουμε και κανένα κοψίδι πάνω στο μακελειό...  ::

----------


## acoul

Επαλήθευση του ραντεβού για σήμερα: Ταβέρνα Καραβίτης, Αρκτινού 33 και Παυσανίου 4, Παγκράτι, τηλ. 210-7215155, 7211610 σήμερα Κυριακή, 12 Μαρτίου 2006 και ώρα 21:00

----------


## slapper

I will be there!!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Η τηγανητή πατάτα του είναι κομένη στο χέρι, ακόμη προλαβαίνετε ... !!

----------


## acoul

20 Ευρώ κατά κεφαλήν, 10 Ευρώ μπάνκα για κάρτα cm6 στον Kain - τα υπόλοιπα τσοντάρει ο tompap1 - άφθονο κρασί, καλό παιδάκι και άμεση δρομολόγηση BackBone links !! Zorba Wireless Freedom !!

PhotoGallery: Internet,Wireless

----------


## dimkasta

Σόρυ παιδιά είμαι απαράδεκτος το ξέρω...

----------


## acoul

Να θυμίσω ότι σήμερα στις 20:00 έχουμε το: "τσίπουρα και BB links" follow-up στου EmEl !! Από τη μεριά μου υπάρχουν κάτι λουκάνικα πίνδου και μια γνήσια ρακί κρήτης by verano που θα παρευρεθούν μαζί μας στη μάζωξη ... !!

----------


## slapper

Παρόλο που είναι ακόμα Αύγουστος παρατηρείται ένας αναβρασμός
στα πέριξ...κάτι πρέπει να γίνει για αυτό  ::   ::  

Τι θα λέγατε για μια καλοκαιρινή μάζωξη Καραβίτης style έτσι για να αρχίσουμε να οργανωνόμαστε εν όψη φθινοπώρου???

Οι εναπομείναντες στην πρωτεύουσα ας δηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον, εγώ θα πρότεινα και αυτήν την Κυριακή το βραδάκι. 

Ακουω προτάσεις.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Εμ αφού οι πιο πολλοί λείπουν διακοπές...
Εγώ θα μπορώ τη Δευτέρα μόνο, τις άλλες μέρες έχω βάρδια.

----------


## lambrosk

πιθανή συμμετοχή χωρίς ρήτρες...  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Παίζει και ένα κάλεσμα από τον dimkasta, κάτι για μπριζολάκια έλεγε σε ταράτσα ... και ψήνομαι για ένα unoficial open house @ ozonet με την προυπόθεση να φέρουν οι επισκέπτες ότι θέλουν να ψήσουν και πιούν, και να το ψήσουν οι ίδιοι ...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν με χαλάει καθόλου η ιδέα και έχω κάτι ωραία κεμπάμπ.... που περιμένουνε...

----------


## slapper

Και εμένα ωραία μου ακούγεται σαν ιδέα!!!Πείτε ώρα και έρχομαι με τα μπριζολίδια παρέα..  ::   ::  
Ετσι και για να έχουμε και τις grid για θέα alex!!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Αύριο μετά τις 19:30 ανάβουμε το κάρβουνο εδώ στο μπαλκόνι. Μην ξεχάσετε ότι ο κάθε πεινασμένος ψήνει μόνος του τις μερίδες του !!!  ::  Καλώς να κοπιάστε όσοι πιστοί, συνήθως λίγοι και εκλεκτοί !!

----------


## acoul

Μήπως είναι καιρός να επαναφέρουμε το θέμα Καραβίτη τώρα που η περιοχή έχει πάρει τα πάνω της ... !! ??

----------


## dti

Καλή ιδέα!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μήπως είναι καιρός να επαναφέρουμε το θέμα Καραβίτη τώρα που η περιοχή έχει πάρει τα πάνω της ... !! ??


.

Πολύ στο φαΐ το έχεις ρίξει τελευταία… 
Δεν μαγειρεύεις και καθόλου…

Δεν πάνε καλά οι δουλειές…  ::

----------


## pkou

Άντε γιατί πέρασε το καλοκαίρι. καλό είναι να βρεθούμε.

----------


## anka

Count me in, μονο μερα και ωρα δωσε!

----------


## slapper

Είμαι μέσα !!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nektariosko

και γω μεσα!!!χωρις την γυναικα!!!!!  ::

----------


## alexa

Μην με ξεχάσετε και μείνω με τα τάκος στο χέρι.
Αλλο τάκος και άλλο παϊδάκι.




> και γω μεσα!!!χωρις την γυναικα!!!!!


Εσύ μικρέ από τώρα παρατάς την γυναίκα; Τι να πω εγώ;

----------


## katsaros_m

Είμαι μέσα !!!!

----------


## nektariosko

> Εσύ μικρέ από τώρα παρατάς την γυναίκα; Τι να πω εγώ;


οταν παω στα 5 γαλανοματικα θα σου πω αν αφηνω την γυναικα η καλυτερα τις κορες!!!!!!μαλλον την μαντιναδα που εχω γραψει απο κατω παει για σενα...... χαχαχα  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Άμα κάτσει το meat-ing καλή μέρα και ώρα, τότε θα έρθω και εγώ...και χωρίς γυναίκα!  ::  Θα την αφήσω σπίτι!  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> ...και χωρίς γυναίκα!  Θα την αφήσω σπίτι!


Να πως καίγονται οι κόμβοι, οχι από αστραπές και αλλα ψιλοπράματα....

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TaRaNTuLa
> 
> ...και χωρίς γυναίκα!  Θα την αφήσω σπίτι! 
> 
> 
> Να πως καίγονται οι κόμβοι, οχι από αστραπές και αλλα ψιλοπράματα....



Δεν έχεις και άδικο...  ::

----------


## ta03

Αμα βολευει η μερα/ωρα θα ερθω και εγω.  ::

----------


## slapper

Κορίτσια και Αγόρια τα μπριζολάκια ακόμα περιμένουν!!!!
Πότε λετε να γίνει το φαγοπότι??  ::   ::   :: 

Άκουω πότε σας βολεύει, εγώ πάντως προτείνω καμία Κυριακή!!

----------


## acoul

πάντα μέσα από την εδώ μεριά, διανυκτερεύουμε όλο το 24ωρο και εορτές ανοικτά !!

----------


## nektariosko

> πάντα μέσα από την εδώ μεριά, διανυκτερεύουμε όλο το 24ωρο και εορτές ανοικτά !!


οπως και το αβαταρ σου....come in we're OPEN!!!!
γεια σου ρε αλεχανδρε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Μέσα κι εγώ! Μπριζολάκια for ever!!  ::

----------


## acoul

Μια και έπιασαν τα κρύα τι λέτε για αυτή τη Πέμπτη 19 Οκτωβρίου στον Καραβίτη στις 21:00. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω το ok από:



> katsaros_m
> jntou

----------


## slapper

ok και απο εμένα!!  ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Τη Πέμπτη δεν έχω πολλή ώρα αλλά θα έρθω για κανα ποτηράκι κρασί, έτσι να τα πούμε για λίγο! Στην τελική κάτω απ'το σπίτι μου είναι  ::

----------


## dti

> Μια και έπιασαν τα κρύα τι λέτε για αυτή τη Πέμπτη 19 Οκτωβρίου στον Καραβίτη στις 21:00. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω το ok από:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsaros_m
> jntou


Θα στήνουμε το περίπτερο στην comdex...
Καλύτερα να αναβληθεί μια εβδομάδα και να έλθετε όσοι μπορείτε να βάλετε ένα χεράκι...

----------


## fotis

Αν, όποτε γίνει είμαι μέσα  ::

----------


## acoul

Το σημερινό meeting με τά κοψιδάκια το πάμε καπάκι για την άλλη εβδομάδα Πέμπτη 26 Οκτωβρίου στον Καραβίτη στις 21:00 μια και έχουμε ετοιμασίες για την Comdex 2006

----------


## alexa

> Το σημερινό meeting με τά κοψιδάκια το πάμε καπάκι για την άλλη εβδομάδα Πέμπτη 26 Οκτωβρίου στον Καραβίτη στις 21:00 μια και έχουμε ετοιμασίες για την Comdex 2006


Μέσα ...

----------


## ta03

Ok!

----------


## katsaros_m

ok

----------


## slapper

over!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nektariosko

ok...και εαν θελετε μεσα να βοηθησουμε για την comdex

----------


## slapper

Κορίτσια και αγόρια είμαστε έτοιμοι για τα μπριζολάκια της πέμπτης???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## calda

Ελπίζω να δέχεστε και αμπελοκηπιώτες στο παγκράτι, αν καταφέρω να περάσω αργα για κανα ποτηράκι και καμια πανσετούλα.

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα είναι η μεγάλη ημέρα ... να θυμίσω ότι πέρα από την καλή παρέα που είναι το βασικό, βγαίνουν και αρκετά καλά links μετά από τέτοιες συνάξεις. Όσοι λοιπόν είναι στο ψάξιμο, το κρασί είναι καλός σύμμαχος για την εδραίωση νέων συνδέσεων !! Θα σας περιμένω με την ψηφιακή στο χέρι γιατί το δίκτυο θέλει το κοψιδάκι του !!

----------


## slapper

9 ο κλοκ???  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Όποιος δεν έρθει θα του φάμε τα παιδάκια ... !!

----------


## acoul

Στην κόκκινη βούλα θα είμαστε σήμερα !!

----------


## acoul

και οι εφτά ήσαν υπέροχοι ... μερικές φωτογραφίες για να θυμόμαστε ότι το δίκτυο δεν είναι απρόσωπο και για να παίρνουμε δυνάμεις με τα επερχόμενα κρύα στις ταράτσες ... Internet, Wireless

----------


## pathfinder

Ε οχι και 7 !!! εφτα Plus  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Ελπίζω το επόμενο μπριζολο-meeting να μην αργήσει πολύ!!!!
Την επόμενη φορά πιο πολλοί  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

> Ε οχι και 7 !!! εφτα Plus


8 δηλαδή , 

Μηπώς είναι το γεύμα του Αλέξανδρου για να πει ευχαριστώ σε όσους τον τίμησαν στοις εκλογές  ::   ::  


 ::

----------


## acoul

> Ελπίζω το επόμενο μπριζολο-meeting να μην αργήσει πολύ!!!!
> Την επόμενη φορά πιο πολλοί


στο χέρι μας είναι ...  ::

----------


## slapper

Μόλις πιάσουν τα επόμενα κρύα φύγαμε..  ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Αμέεε!!! Κι εγώ μέσα, μιας και την άλλη φορά η γρίπη με πρόλαβε...  ::

----------


## acoul

το ξέθαψα! για να ετοιμαζόμαστε !! οι καλύτερες μπριζόλες όπως είχε δηλώσει έγκυρη πηγή: katsaros_m. προσκεκλημένοι άπαντες, χωρίς σχεδόν !! υπάρχουν και κάποια νέα λινκ που θα συζητηθούν στο τραπέζι, γιατί το κέντρο είναι πάντα στο κέντρο των εξελίξεων !!

----------

